# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  فوائد النوم بالظلام ....

## mylife079

فـــائدة النوم بالظلام سبحان الله


اكد باحثون من جامعة اريزونا الامريكيه في بحث علمي ان النوم في الظلام مفيد للصحة


ويحسن نشاط جهاز المناعه بصورة كبيرة


وذكر الباحثون ان الجسم يفرز في الظلام هرمون الميلاتونين الذي يؤدي دورا وقائيأ في مهاجمة


الامراض الخبيثة كسرطان الثدي والبروستات.



وتشير الدراسات الى ان انتاج هرمون الميلاتونين ـ الذي يعيق نمو الخلايا السرطانية ـ


قد يتعطل مع وجود الضوء في غرفة النوم .



ويرى الباحثون ان هذة العملية الطبيعية التي اوجدها الله تعالى تساعد في الاستفادة من الليل المظلم للوقاية من انواع معينة من السرطان.

----------


## مدحت

انا ما بنام غير في الظلام   وما كنت احب اطلع غير في الظلام       
بس ما كنت بعرف هاد الشي
مشكور يا محمد

----------


## الولهان

معلومات مفيد

شكرا الك يا محمد :Bl (3):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

شكرا محمد

انا بنام بالليل بس..

ههههههه

شكرا

----------

